# Check your knots!



## mjellison (Nov 7, 2007)

I kind of freaked myself out today. I climbed a small tree. After pruning it I left my rope in the tree to go use the bathroom. Little did I know my groundman untied my bowline which I always tie to my snap, and pulled my rope out of the tree. He retied my snap to my rope using a half-hitch. When I came back to climb the next tree I set my rope in the tree with my pruner. I snapped into my saddle took the slack out of my rope and put my weight on my saddle. I fell straight back onto my butt because his crappy half hitch slipped right out. If I would have started climbing without checking that I probably would have really hurt myself. I will always check my knots now.
I forgot to check my knots that time, I was complacement because I tie the same knot several times a day and got sloppy. 
I told my groundsman to never do that again, hopefully he understood, my spanish isn't the greatest.


----------



## woodchuck361 (Nov 7, 2007)

He would understand my foot in his AZZ. Thats your life he is messing with.
Glad you found the disaster waiting to happen before it became a disaster.


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 8, 2007)

Glad you are OK, need to tell your people not to touch your rope, and always check it yourself every time.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Nov 9, 2007)

We have a simple rule: Nobody touches the CLIMBING rope but whoever is wearing the saddle.

We don't even allow a groundsman to pull the rope out of the tree at the end of the day.


----------



## mjellison (Nov 9, 2007)

*RE check your knots*

That's a good rule. I always thought not letting people touch my rope was a bit excessive but I was wrong about that and I was almost mangled because of it. I'm going to start implementing that same rule. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Bermie (Nov 9, 2007)

This is where those good habits learned and used came in handy, you may not have put your eyes on the knot but the loading test done before you climb saved your ass!
Repetetive safe work habits pay off in the long run!
Glad you are ok and thanks for sharing.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Nov 10, 2007)

Everybody that climbs for me buys their own lifeline rope, saddle, split tails, prussic, ascenders , carabiners. We all have a different color code and
mark with thin electric tape all our gear. Everyones gear is stored separate in large rubber maid containers. 
Nobody touches anyone else's gear. Nobody loans or borrows anyones life support gear . Period . 

ONLY WAY TO GO


----------



## hornett22 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Wtf?*

that's what you get for hiring people who can't speak the official language.they need to learn english,not you learn spanish.this makes me sick.


----------



## Ekka (Nov 10, 2007)

mjellison,

All due respect, you dont refer to idiots like that as groundsmen ... cant even tie a knot and that's free to learn! 

LORDY!!


----------



## lees trees (Nov 10, 2007)

sounds like day laborer more than groundsman. I seen experienced arborist do the dumbest things. mjelleson got it right. don't be sloppy..


----------



## Briant3113 (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm glad you didn't find that out the hard way. Also just wanted to say that the U.S. doesn't have an official language.


----------

